# My town is finished! ~ Visit my dream town please ~



## Arabelle (Jul 30, 2015)

After a loooong time working on my town, it's finally finished!! (I used to have all my extra flowers scattered on the beach, but now it's all cleaned up and pretty :3 & I've put new paths & flowers on the beach)..   If you haven't visited my dream town, or have't in a while, please stop by~ =)   My town is fairy-tale themed.. with lots of pink & purple flowers.. xD DA is *5500-5128-3236*, just in case the one in my sig is too small ;__;  

Here's some screenshots..







Hope you guys enjoy it <3, and feel free to leave your DA if you want me to visit yours in return c:  Since my town is completed, I'm just trying to work on my badge collections.. It would help towards my silver dreamer badge. (and it's so much better than going to random, empty towns =P)  so yeah.  I will let you know what I think about your dream town too!


----------



## jPottie (Jul 30, 2015)

Simply awesome! Nothing bad to say at all, I really loved it and it was fun to go through. Everything looked great and placing made sense, lots to see and do... great job!


----------



## PaperBag (Jul 30, 2015)

I'll visit yours soon  
Mine's 5500-5698-0883 if you want to see it. It's no where near done though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow, your town is really beautiful. 
I really loved your Alice house, probably the most creative mix of item sets I've ever seen.


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 30, 2015)

jPottie said:


> Simply awesome! Nothing bad to say at all, I really loved it and it was fun to go through. Everything looked great and placing made sense, lots to see and do... great job!



Aw thank you so much c:  glad you like it! <3  Feel free to leave your DA if you want me to visit yours c: ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperBag said:


> I'll visit yours soon
> Mine's 5500-5698-0883 if you want to see it. It's no where near done though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I'll go visit your dream town after I'm done with trades 

& yeaa I probably put the most time decorating Alice's house >.< it took me a while, but it was really fun doing the Wonderland theme tho.  Thank you so much for visiting! <3


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks super cute! I'll write it in my Dream address notebook.


{I keep a notebook full of dream adresses I have yet to visit, and I try n go once everyday to try n get the badge!}


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 30, 2015)

Cottonball said:


> Looks super cute! I'll write it in my Dream address notebook.
> 
> 
> {I keep a notebook full of dream adresses I have yet to visit, and I try n go once everyday to try n get the badge!}



Thank you so much c:  I really need to work on my badge too lol  I'll probably visit your tumblr /DA later.. (I haven't touched my tumblr in months >.<).. I Love your town name.  I was born & raised in Seoul, South Korea! c:

@PaperBag - 5500-5698-0883

I'm dreaming of your town now   you have a great map!!! wish I had it xD haha there's so much open space in bottom half, and you already have most of houses in North.. very nice c:  and I love the landscaping around the fountain!! with all red hibiscus bushes blooming and flowers around it, looks super bright and nice c: Did you design some of your paths?? it's so creative and cute!  Wish I had that talent xD.. oh and you picked the perfect spot for the cafe and police station in my opinion.. great job!! Keep up the great work <3


----------



## Sdj4148 (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow! From the pictures, you're town looks amazing! I'll visit it in the morning though. My town _was_ almost done but now it seems like there are too many empty spaces  btw, if you visit my town via dream address,it's in my sig, the red roses are for where blue roses will go and yellow roses are for gold roses (both of which I getting tomorrow)


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 30, 2015)

Arabelle said:


> Thank you so much c:  I really need to work on my badge too lol  I'll probably visit your tumblr /DA later.. (I haven't touched my tumblr in months >.<).. I Love your town name.  I was born & raised in Seoul, South Korea! c:



ohh thats cool!  My boyfriend is South korean and from Seoul. 
I listen to kpop music and Seoul looks really pretty. 
I hope to visit there one day and go to Hangang River!


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 30, 2015)

Cottonball said:


> ohh thats cool!  My boyfriend is South korean and from Seoul.
> I listen to kpop music and Seoul looks really pretty.
> I hope to visit there one day and go to Hangang River!



Aw, nice c: yea I really miss Korea.. all my family's there D:  When I was little I used to ride my bike with my grandpa all the way to Hangang river Park.. haha so many memories <3 xD and there's so much fun stuff to do in Seoul.. lol  hope you get to visit one day!! xD  oh. by the way I replied to your thread in Retails board hahah

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sdj4148 said:


> Wow! From the pictures, you're town looks amazing! I'll visit it in the morning though. My town _was_ almost done but now it seems like there are too many empty spaces  btw, if you visit my town via dream address,it's in my sig, the red roses are for where blue roses will go and yellow roses are for gold roses (both of which I getting tomorrow)



I will visit yours in shortly c: ~


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 30, 2015)

@sdj4148  - town: Sapphire

wow, the roses (white, blue and gold) look great by the plaza c: and I like the location of the plaza.. i know lot of people prefer in the middle of the map.. very nice c:  all the gyroids are so fun in your mayor's house! & I like the customized set on the left room.. is it customized blue set?  Looks simple & neat c: Study room looks very nice in the basement too.. (I think I got you some of the stuff haha) oh, btw cedar saplings only grow in top half of the map.. I just saw some of them wilting in south ;__; and nice spot for campsite.. cedar trees around it adds a nice touch.. c:  (my campsite is all the way in south so I couldn't plant cedars in my town xD) I really like what you've done so far and I bet it's going to look even nicer when you add more flowers and PWPs! c: great job ~  oh, you could add some presents/clothing around the plaza for dream visitors if you want c: (your town was updated at night and I'm wearing pajamas so I fit okay tho hahah)


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 30, 2015)

Arabelle said:


> After a loooong time working on my town, it's finally finished!!… If you haven't visited my dream town, or have't in a while, please stop by… [Dream Address] is *5500-5128-3236*…





_*I used my Applewin Mayor Jill to visit Dawn [on 07.30.2015].

I will offer comments as I display every picture I want to present.*_







^ Proof that I visited. 
(Lots of goodies on the ground. _Thank you!_ And they're in different locations.)





^ The southwest side of Dawn is where you have the camping grounds located. 
And I like that you have  very convenient _lounging_ areas next to the Campsite. Very thoughtful.



^ _Selecting one room for each of the humans' houses:_ 
In Mayor Arabelle's residence, this room stood out most for me. 
I genuinely like the presentation of the villagers' pictures.



^ In Juliette's house, this kitchen/dining room combination is eye-appealing and friendly. 
I would suggest moving the lamp to the west side, next to the Exotic Table, 
and relocate the Minimalist Ottomans against the east wall
—so that you're not walking into the furniture as you arrive to this room on the second floor. 
It's a really good room!



^ In Alice's house, this Mushroom room is versatile and makes for a fun visit.





^ _Saving my favorite image for last:_ 
I _love_ the way these Illuminated Hearts are displayed in Dawn.
There is a sweetness to the Fairy-tale-friendly town. 
And these Illuminated Hearts highlight what you have strived to achieve. 
It's a wonderful scene to look at! (To…_take in_.)​




This was fun, *Arabelle*!

Credit to you, as well, for a good, consistent flow of those beautiful paths when exploring the town. 

I _do_ find that early-April is my favorite time for the overall image of the outside of one's town. (Yours too?)

With my three active towns—and if you haven't visited any of them—I recommend ACNLpics. (Its Dream Address is my signature.) In that town, the human houses are museums of "Animal Crossing: New Leaf's" villagers' pictures.​


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 30, 2015)

Candy83 said:


> View attachment 138957
> ^ _Selecting one room for each of the humans' houses:_
> In Mayor Arabelle's residence, this room stood out most for me.
> I genuinely like the presentation of the villagers' pictures.
> ...




Oh wow, thank you SO much for taking your time to take all the screenshots and upload them!! <3 I love all your pictures.. it must have taken you so long >.< I really appreciate your comments =D  I'm going to bed soon but I will visit your dream town for sure tomorrow!  c:  & great suggestion on the kitchen in Juliette's house!  To be honest, it's been a long while since I worked on her house.. my latest work was on Alice's house and her theme, so yeah.. c:  I wish I could plant some cedar saplings around my campsite, but sadly it's all the way in the South.. >.< but others all seem to like my campsite area.. lol glad you liked it too c:  again, thank you so much, I really appreciate it!​


----------



## Akimari (Jul 30, 2015)

You utilizing those paths (I have the same ones in my town, well, *had* until I decided to begin redoing everything) in such a beautiful way makes me feel ashamed for ever having used them! Not in a bad way of course, but the way they blend in with such a beautiful town just makes me feel very silly for putting them in my shabby looking town. You've definitely inspired me to do better with my landscaping when I finally begin on doing it!


----------



## Sdj4148 (Jul 30, 2015)

Arabelle said:


> @sdj4148  - town: Sapphire
> 
> wow, the roses (white, blue and gold) look great by the plaza c: and I like the location of the plaza.. i know lot of people prefer in the middle of the map.. very nice c:  all the gyroids are so fun in your mayor's house! & I like the customized set on the left room.. is it customized blue set?  Looks simple & neat c: Study room looks very nice in the basement too.. (I think I got you some of the stuff haha) oh, btw cedar saplings only grow in top half of the map.. I just saw some of them wilting in south ;__; and nice spot for campsite.. cedar trees around it adds a nice touch.. c:  (my campsite is all the way in south so I couldn't plant cedars in my town xD) I really like what you've done so far and I bet it's going to look even nicer when you add more flowers and PWPs! c: great job ~  oh, you could add some presents/clothing around the plaza for dream visitors if you want c: (your town was updated at night and I'm wearing pajamas so I fit okay tho hahah)



Thank you! I notice that the trees were wilting and I'm planning to replace them with regular saplings once I get some more. I love your wonderland themed house! Obviously some hard work was done there (oh and thanks for complimenting my dark blue room but once I get the sweets set, I'm going too make it kinda cafe themed) Ah! You even have a Romeo & Juliette themed character! And all your paths are so cute! I never really got into paths but maybe I'll try  Anyways, your town is so lovely! I know you had to work hard on it


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 30, 2015)

Akimari said:


> You utilizing those paths (I have the same ones in my town, well, *had* until I decided to begin redoing everything) in such a beautiful way makes me feel ashamed for ever having used them! Not in a bad way of course, but the way they blend in with such a beautiful town just makes me feel very silly for putting them in my shabby looking town. You've definitely inspired me to do better with my landscaping when I finally begin on doing it!



Not sure which paths.. Did you have the same main paths i have? Light pink ish one with flowers.. I know that one's pretty popular~ i see it pretty often in other towns & dream towns xD. Well, i tried quite lot of paths myself until i found the ones i really like and fit in my town. I'm pretty sure you will find the ones that will work for your town c:  thank you so much for visiting! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Sdj4148.

Thank you c:  glad you liked it.. Oh if you just need regulat saplings, i could come over to your town and use my golden shovel to bury 1000 bell bags.. Theres a small chance of becoming money tree & it works like planting a regular saplings c:


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 30, 2015)

@Candy83 - Town: ACNLpics

So many goodies by the plaza! c: I had fun picking out my outfit and eating all the ice cream lol.  Wow your town is so stunning!  Love the paths, and flowers and bushes are so beautifully placed. Great job. I love how all the houses are lined up! <3 and whoa, so many pictures xD it really feels like im visiting a great museum.. Nice touch with sofas, balloons, and your characters dressed up in uniforms xD it must have taken you forever getting all the villager pictures.. Wow. Thank you so much for sharing your DA! I spent a loooong time dreaming of your town :3


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm dreaming of your town right now. Really liking what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 30, 2015)

First of all; congrats on a wonderful town!

Your town is lika an explosion of colours - flowers and decorative paths everywhere. Plenty of bushes and trees. That's what I wanna see.  You've got some great villagers too. Tia and Muffy are two of my favorites (I used to have Muffy in my town. Good memories). The fairytale bench area by the cliff was just perfect!

I liked all three of your characters and their houses too. Especially Alice's Wonderland-themed house. The main room (the one with the tea party) is one of the coolest rooms I've seen. The clock room and your main-characters mermaid room, in which you beautifully incorporated the rococo furniture, were also some of my favorites.

I really enjoyed dreaming of Dawn


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 30, 2015)

Arabelle said:


> @Candy83 - Town: ACNLpics
> 
> So many goodies by the plaza! c: I had fun picking out my outfit and eating all the ice cream lol.  Wow your town is so stunning!  Love the paths, and flowers and bushes are so beautifully placed. Great job. I love how all the houses are lined up! <3 and whoa, so many pictures xD it really feels like im visiting a great museum.. Nice touch with sofas, balloons, and your characters dressed up in uniforms xD it must have taken you forever getting all the villager pictures.. Wow. Thank you so much for sharing your DA! I spent a loooong time dreaming of your town :3



I'm glad you were able to visit ACNLpics.

I have a thread about the town that was created and posted last January: @ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?254000-Introducing…-ACNLpics-!&highlight= .

It took me five months to put it together.


If you ever get around to checking out the newer town, Foster, you may like it for the map. (Others do.)

@ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?299213-New-Town-Foster&highlight=



It's very tough to plan a town from the moment you begin it. So, I know that you have made great efforts to put together Dawn. And I'm sure you appreciate it even more on days in which you are having an easy time leisurely navigating it.


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 30, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> First of all; congrats on a wonderful town!
> 
> Your town is lika an explosion of colours - flowers and decorative paths everywhere. Plenty of bushes and trees. That's what I wanna see.  You've got some great villagers too. Tia and Muffy are two of my favorites (I used to have Muffy in my town. Good memories). The fairytale bench area by the cliff was just perfect!
> 
> ...



Aw thank you for taking your time to visit & so nice comments c: i really like the tea party room in Alice's house too lol it was fun decorating her rooms. Think i had a screenshot of fairt tale bench area (by the cliff) when there was rainbow.. I will try to find it xD anyways, thank you again, and i will visit your da too when i get a chance! C:

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Candy83

I will check out your other towns and threads lil bit later c: I'm excited to see them! lol


----------



## Locket (Jul 30, 2015)

I'd tell you my DA, but I don't have one yet! 

I just came into your town...


----------



## QueenOfFabulous (Jul 30, 2015)

I dreamt of your town a couple of hours ago. It's wonderful!



Spoiler: Clicky



(I have no idea whether these images will upload properly.)

My Favourite Areas (Outdoor):








The last two are probably my favourite favourites. 





Spoiler: Clicky again



Indoors:




My Second character is Queen of Hearts themed. 



I don't have a dream address yet as I haven't completed my town yet.


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 30, 2015)

QueenOfFabulous said:


> I dreamt of your town a couple of hours ago. It's wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw you look so cute in that dress :3 & Thank you for uploading the pics! I love them all <3 (and yea i can see them hehe :3 )  Feel free to send me your DA when you get one c:  ~  I had my DA since it was work in progress..xD 

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> I'd tell you my DA, but I don't have one yet!
> 
> I just came into your town...



Hope you enjoyed your dream ^_^ thank you for visiting.

P.s. your sig image is so cool lol


----------



## PaperBag (Jul 30, 2015)

Arabelle said:


> @PaperBag - 5500-5698-0883
> 
> I'm dreaming of your town now   you have a great map!!! wish I had it xD haha there's so much open space in bottom half, and you already have most of houses in North.. very nice c:  and I love the landscaping around the fountain!! with all red hibiscus bushes blooming and flowers around it, looks super bright and nice c: Did you design some of your paths?? it's so creative and cute!  Wish I had that talent xD.. oh and you picked the perfect spot for the cafe and police station in my opinion.. great job!! Keep up the great work <3



Yes, I reset a few times to get my map, I always disliked when the river basically took over the town, so I wanted a small river that split the town. 
I did make the paths, was a real pain, lol. 
Thanks for dreaming of my town, I'll make it better


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 30, 2015)

Getting close to 200 dream visitors!! <3






Thank you everyone c:


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 31, 2015)

Bump? >.<


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Jul 31, 2015)

I think I picked the right outfit...right?





I love the way the camping area is set up. I couldn't get it all in one screencap, but got what I could.





The town flag is simplistic and wonderful.





The white roses here are throwing me off.





Very soothing color mixes.





Dead.





After agonizing over the choice between pastry treats and a chocolate cake, I made a tough decision and chose both.





Based on the positioning of these chess pieces, I can conclude that I don't know anything about chess.





Glad to see that best pumpkin head is getting the representation it deserves.





Okay, but I still wear it better.





I'm torn. On the one hand, I'm the only person who showed up. On the other, more cake for me!





Very pretty room. Lunar horizon wallpaper makes anything better.





I sure did! And on that note, I hope you enjoy mine.


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 31, 2015)

MrGameAndScotch said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved all your comments & screenshots lol so witty and fun   thank you so much for taking your time to do so c: 
And i cant believe i missed that white rose there all this time lol it might have been my villagers..they always plant extra flowers haha i will go fix that soon c:  im glad you like my town flag..i tried so many times to draw it and settled with that one lol.. Oh, chess room is not organized at all ;__; there's door in the way and i wanted to mix in card furniture pieces.. So never tried.. Well i might try later haha someone else suggested it b4 >.<  anyways, thank you again and i will visit your DA shortly- after my brunch lol


----------



## milkyi (Jul 31, 2015)

I love your town! Maybe visit mine? DA is in sig. It's a work in progress, but the rooms in my mayors house is complete!


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 31, 2015)

@MrGameandScotch. Town: Pallet

Just woke up to..tetris blocks?? I've never seen these xD cool!! And so creative c: and main paths are so colorful!  I love the sign for retails & cafe.  And town hall. Did you make it?? C: i love the top right corner.. Nice touch w/ mushrooms ny cedar forest c:  some clovers would look nice too!  But they are pretty rare unless you trade ;__; i just ate the famous mushroom haha 
Great job lining the path with trees..oh and ores! That's creative c:  i love the picnic blanket in the south.  Surrounded by bamboo trees, and  i can here cicada.. Perfect spot to have a picnic =) the cake was delicious too lol
I love the exterior of your mayors house.. And nice theme!! Tho I'm not a fan of horror movies haha room on the left and back almost gave me chills..maybe the music >.< love the customized rococo set on 2nd floor..nice and match your theme c: woah basement is well put together too.. 
You're so creative!! Love the houses with each own themes and customized sets in the rooms to make it so unique.. Great job!! I spent a really long time in your town lol i really love it.  Thank you for sharing your DA!!


----------



## lamblamp (Jul 31, 2015)

Your town looks lovely ;u; I can't dream of it right now, but I'll be sure to do so later!


----------



## Locket (Jul 31, 2015)

MrGameAndScotch said:


> I think I picked the right outfit...right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I chose the boy outfit, it just looked better on my character.

I really liked it.

Wow is all I have to say.


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 31, 2015)

@Yuelia

Oh, we have the same main paths.. Your town has lot of empty spaces and guessing you haven't really landscaped (hence you said its WIP xD) ill just comment on your mayors house c:  love your mayors outfit btw.  Love the kitchen.. All the food items make me hungry lol tho i don't think the music playing in main room (regal set) and kitchen really match.. I'd put something that sounds bright & happy? >.<  I like the music in study room..theres a big empty spot in the middle tho.. Maybe put editor's desk and chair in the middle? Just a suggestion c: bathroom is nice.. There's still some spots on minimalist tables.. Flowers look nice on it. And love the rococo set on 2nd floor.  Oh i didnt know chocolate fountain can be recolored! Haha the room is cute. Basement looks nice too c:  great job overall!!


----------



## milkyi (Jul 31, 2015)

Arabelle said:


> @Yuelia
> 
> Oh, we have the same main paths.. Your town has lot of empty spaces and guessing you haven't really landscaped (hence you said its WIP xD) ill just comment on your mayors house c:  love your mayors outfit btw.  Love the kitchen.. All the food items make me hungry lol tho i don't think the music playing in main room (regal set) and kitchen really match.. I'd put something that sounds bright & happy? >.<  I like the music in study room..theres a big empty spot in the middle tho.. Maybe put editor's desk and chair in the middle? Just a suggestion c: bathroom is nice.. There's still some spots on minimalist tables.. Flowers look nice on it. And love the rococo set on 2nd floor.  Oh i didnt know chocolate fountain can be recolored! Haha the room is cute. Basement looks nice too c:  great job overall!!



Thanks! I chose those songs because I really liked them xD


----------



## louise23 (Jul 31, 2015)

i will dream up your town tomorrow


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 31, 2015)

lamblamp said:


> Your town looks lovely ;u; I can't dream of it right now, but I'll be sure to do so later!





louise23 said:


> i will dream up your town tomorrow



Hope you guys like it ^_^ I'm loving all these screenshots <3

I actually just updated with some minor changes.. c:  *oh, can someone please tell me if you can see the camper / tent in my campsite*?? I'm not sure if you can see it in dreams.. I just wanna know xD haha  I was excited cuz it's been a while since I saw any campers in my town..

 186 dream visitors and counting! c:


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 31, 2015)

What I like about your lovely town.

The cute clothes you left out. I chose the blue party dress.

The pretty paths and cherry blossoms.

The beautiful hybrids, and how you placed them.

The way you decorated around the pwp's.

The cute campsite area.

The area in front of town hall.Sooo pretty.

All the cute characters and how you dressed them.

Super cute houses. I could go on and on about those. Great job.

I've seen your town before, but I liked it so much that I wanted to visit again. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 31, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> What I like about your lovely town.
> 
> The cute clothes you left out. I chose the blue party dress.
> The pretty paths and cherry blossoms.
> ...



Thank you for visiting again c:  I remember visiting some of your dream towns as well~ Looks like you have a new one! haha (how do you manage so many towns?? XD)  I will visit again when I'm in game later   oh, not sure if you saw it after recent update.. like 2 hours ago.  Did you see tent set up (camper) in the campsite?  I'm just really curious if it appears in dreams >.<..


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that campers don't show up in dreams. The snowmen don't either. Kind of a bummer, cause it would look nice if they did.


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 31, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I'm pretty sure that campers don't show up in dreams. The snowmen don't either. Kind of a bummer, cause it would look nice if they did.



Aw, yea it is a bummer.. I was excited to see the tent set up and was hoping it would show in dreams ;__;  oh well >.<


----------



## stinaj68 (Jul 31, 2015)

This looks really cute! I'll be sure to take a look when I have the chance!


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 1, 2015)

stinaj68 said:


> This looks really cute! I'll be sure to take a look when I have the chance!



Thanks


----------



## inkling (Aug 1, 2015)

I went to your town last night. Everything is perfect and super pretty. Its very organized and creative..with the paths and pwps, etc. I especially love the inside of the houses though. You are really good at mixing and matching furniture while sticking to a theme. Thanks for sharing. My town isn't finished and is quite messy, feel free to visit.


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 1, 2015)

inkling said:


> I went to your town last night. Everything is perfect and super pretty. Its very organized and creative..with the paths and pwps, etc. I especially love the inside of the houses though. You are really good at mixing and matching furniture while sticking to a theme. Thanks for sharing. My town isn't finished and is quite messy, feel free to visit.



Aw thank you so much for visiting   I'll check out your dream town as well (I'm guessing you have one on your profile >.<) 
oh and your sig is awesome haha


----------



## inkling (Aug 1, 2015)

yes its in my profile and ty!


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 1, 2015)

@inkling - Town: Aprairie

Ooh I haven't seen a town in Winter for a while! it's refreshing haha I love the placements of PWPs around the town!! Flower arch right in front of your mayor's house look super cute (also match the house exterior) and by the town hall, the lights placed in symmetry! I loved it.  Also little playground looks good too (jungle gym and tire toy bench placed right next to each other c: ). 
Your mayor's house is sooo adorable!! even the kitchen is cute.  Customized teddy bears!! Can I take them home to cuddle with them? xD  I like how you mixed up wallpapers and flooring from different sets and make it work.  Great job!!  You have some really cute villagers too. I enjoyed talking to them.. Thank you for sharing your DA and keep up the good work!!


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 2, 2015)

Going to visit right now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

The tweeter looks like a uterus lmfao


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 2, 2015)

Cottonball said:


> Going to visit right now!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The tweeter looks like a uterus lmfao



.......LOL so random.. but now that you mention it... ahahaha xD


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 2, 2015)

Arabelle said:


> .......LOL so random.. but now that you mention it... ahahaha xD



The Alice in wonderland house doe omg


----------



## inkling (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for visiting!


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 2, 2015)

Cottonball said:


> The Alice in wonderland house doe omg



Guessing you liked it? >.<  thank you for visiting <3


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 2, 2015)

Currently exploring and I have to say I'm really enjoying it!
Beautiful atmosphere you created. I'm loving the little surprises scattered around town 

Edit:
Home decorating was on point! Had a lot of fun exploring the rooms


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 2, 2015)

I'll be there if I can as soon as I can get online again (currently at work, bummer)


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 2, 2015)

dudeabides said:


> I'll be there if I can as soon as I can get online again (currently at work, bummer)





AmenFashion said:


> Currently exploring and I have to say I'm really enjoying it!
> Beautiful atmosphere you created. I'm loving the little surprises scattered around town
> 
> Edit:
> Home decorating was on point! Had a lot of fun exploring the rooms



Thank you guys so much 

Feel free to leave me your DA if you want me to visit in return c:  I really need to work on silver dreamer badge >.<


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

Love it!!


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 2, 2015)

@Stalfos  -  Town: Skullbay 

OMG your town tree is huuuugggeeee! I bet it's the fullest size?? I haven't got that far.. it's super impressive >.< haha Your town is gorgeous!!  Nice paths and I love how you placed trees (cedar) and bushes along the path c: Nice landscaping with flowers too! oh, I had a little suggestion - maybe use white & blue (or purple) combination by Beardo's house?? White and pink looks cute too but I think blue/white or purple/white would match his house exterior and personality(?) lol haha just a thought.. Beardo looked nice in his clothes lol  Love all different purple flowers in southeast c:  Oh btw you have a great map!! so much space in bottom half and I love how you turned the top half into fruit orchards.  Perfect spot for the cafe, and love the sweets house right next to it.. main room is adorable <3 (Love Aryll's shirt too!! is that QR code?)   Pink and blue flowers by your mayor's house look super nice.. cute exterior too c:  Little playground area with natural dirt path is great..  I really love your town and I'd definitely visit again!  Great job! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Universaljellyfish said:


> Love it!!



Thank you


----------



## Raviuchiha (Aug 2, 2015)

It looks so pretty from just the screenshots! I'll be sure to visit it some time today


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 2, 2015)

Arabelle said:


> @Stalfos  -  Town: Skullbay
> 
> OMG your town tree is huuuugggeeee! I bet it's the fullest size?? I haven't got that far.. it's super impressive >.< haha Your town is gorgeous!!  Nice paths and I love how you placed trees (cedar) and bushes along the path c: Nice landscaping with flowers too! oh, I had a little suggestion - maybe use white & pink combination by Beardo's house?? White and pink looks cute too but I think blue/white or purple/white would match his house exterior and personality(?) lol haha just a thought.. Beardo looked nice in his clothes lol  Love all different purple flowers in southeast c:  Oh btw you have a great map!! so much space in bottom half and I love how you turned the top half into fruit orchards.  Perfect spot for the cafe, and love the sweets house right next to it.. main room is adorable <3 (Love Aryll's shirt too!! is that QR code?)   Pink and blue flowers by your mayor's house look super nice.. cute exterior too c:  Little playground area with natural dirt path is great..  I really love your town and I'd definitely visit again!  Great job! c:



Aw~ Thanks for all the kind words. I just hope you enjoyed Skullbay as much as I enjoyed Dawn (which was alot). 

Aryll's shirt is my own design. *pats myself on the back* lol


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 2, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Aw~ Thanks for all the kind words. I just hope you enjoyed Skullbay as much as I enjoyed Dawn (which was alot).
> 
> Aryll's shirt is my own design. *pats myself on the back* lol



Really?? You have some talent then!! it was super cute c:  oh I found a typo.  I meant white & blue (or pruple) flowers by Beardo's house. hahah I told you to put white/pink when you already have them.. didn't make any sense xDD well, maybe Beardo likes them .__. lol


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 2, 2015)

Arabelle said:


> Really?? You have some talent then!! it was super cute c:  oh I found a typo.  I meant white & blue (or pruple) flowers by Beardo's house. hahah I told you to put white/pink when you already have them.. didn't make any sense xDD well, maybe Beardo likes them .__. lol



Thanks.  I actually put those flowers there long before Beardo moved in so, yeah, maybe it's due for a makeover?  lol


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 2, 2015)

Raviuchiha said:


> It looks so pretty from just the screenshots! I'll be sure to visit it some time today



  let me know if you want me to visit your DA in return ^^


----------



## Tessie (Aug 3, 2015)

just posting so I can easily find this thread to dream the town later


----------



## mray833 (Aug 3, 2015)

How do you visit other towns? Do you have to have the dream suite? I am new to this, been playing for like 2 weeks so getting there lol.


----------



## Tessie (Aug 3, 2015)

mray833 said:


> How do you visit other towns? Do you have to have the dream suite? I am new to this, been playing for like 2 weeks so getting there lol.




yes you get the dream suite project after you have finished a public works project and have been mayor for a week, you will find Isabelle sleeping at her desk and she will offer it as an option to build. 

then once it's built you talk to Luna, the owner, that you want to dream a town and to input the dream town address.


----------



## mray833 (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice! thanks! my dream suite should be done here today as it was fully funded 298k...


----------



## lilyandemrys (Aug 3, 2015)

Your town is really lovely. I love the layout and the flowers and all the PWPs.
 I would give you my DA but my town is still under construction... and will probably stay that way for another year...
 Thank you for the lovely dream.


----------



## Neechan (Aug 3, 2015)

I really loved your town Arabelle, I would post pictures, but my 3DS has a micro-card and those are hard to get to without the screw-driver DX

So I’ll tell you in words! 

It’s so pretty! The cherry blossoms floating around made it relaxing, the paths are nice and the placement of PWP are great! So many Rare Flowers that I haven’t breed yet (I suck at hybrid breeding) and wonderful Villagers, It reminds me that I have to update my DA Tomorrow (One of my villagers still has to finish unpacking >.>)

 I really loved the 2 Character themed houses, Especially Alice’s, the basement was creepy and the music K.K Dirge made it unsettling, I never heard of that song yet in NL, so it fit the mood.

All in all, I loved your town, I stayed there for quite a few hours (it was 5pm in your game and now its 8pm) though I thought time didn’t move in dreams >.>

(PS. I really loved that Rainbow Screen you had, but I can’t get it normally in my gameplay and I’ve had this for 1 and a half years and haven’t seen it yet, same goes for the throwing beans and those flower furniture I saw in Alice's house.)


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 3, 2015)

lilyandemrys said:


> Your town is really lovely. I love the layout and the flowers and all the PWPs.
> I would give you my DA but my town is still under construction... and will probably stay that way for another year...
> Thank you for the lovely dream.



Thank you c:  I'd love to see your dream town~ I love visiting all different dream towns even if it's still in WIP. I had my DA since my town was pretty new too xD anyways, thank you for visiting <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neechan said:


> I really loved your town Arabelle, I would post pictures, but my 3DS has a micro-card and those are hard to get to without the screw-driver DX
> 
> So I’ll tell you in words!
> 
> ...



Aw thank you for your kind words ^^  if you want i can give you rainbow screen, im sure i have spare ones in my locker along with some otger orderable dlcs. For free of course :3 
I'm really glad you enjoyed it.  You spent so long just dreaming haha. Oh, the flower set are the ones you can get on weeding day from Leif. Wish i had extra D:  anyways, thanks again   Feel free to leave me your DA! I'd love to visit :3 

**Oh, I just got the second copy <33 Now I'm busy transferring bells around to get my new town started.  I'm so excited to start working on another town ^_^


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 4, 2015)

Bump :3


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 7, 2015)

Bump.. Feel free to leave me your DA ~  Just started my 2nd town a few days ago and I'm thinking of doing a forest themed town.. c: Towns w/ similar theme for inspiration would be nice!


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 16, 2015)

Bump? xD


----------



## Leppi (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you so much for visiting my town in the other thread  I'm gonna post a review of your DA here!

First off, I love the tree plaza! It's such a beautiful spot to wake up in with the bamboo and azalea bushes! 

A bit random, but I love your map! It's unique, and I'm sure all of these edges will make for wonderful PWP spots! So excited to explore!

Haha we do have similar paths, but I really love how you used the paths! The statue fountain area to the right is a wonderful spot to begin this journey 




Going down, the area next to the town hall is quite nice. I like the mix of paths around it. The flower clock area below it is too pretty not to take a picture! I love the surrounding bushes and flowers!



I think the area around the hot spring PWP is quite beautiful as well! Going down, I love love the area around the campsite! The alternating paths around it are so well done. 



The spot with the tire toy PWP is so so cute! I love the two tiles in front of it. Going to the beach, I love the pattern you chose and the consistent flower design along it! 

Ah I love love love the picnic blanket PWP area! The snacks you left out go very well with it! Thanks for the coffee 



Oh god I keep seeing PWP spots I absolutely adore. But I think this next one is my favorite so far  the fairytale bench with the streetlights! And you can see the windmill in the background! Perfect!



Okay you know what, I take that back, my favorite PWP spot is by the cafe! The wisteria trellis, lighthouse, and log bench just look so amazing here! I wouldn't have thought to put these three PWPs together by the cafe! I love it!



Going back, I absolutely adore the double illuminated heart section! 

Going into Arabelle's house now! I love love the outside of it. The indoors is very cute as well! The room with all the outfits is very adorable! I'm in love with the room in the back. It's so fun and playful!



Going into Arabelle's.... wait, are all of them named Arabelle?! Lol omg. Okay going into the Arabelle house with the mermaid exterior... once again your interiors are lovely! I like the use of mannequins in this one! I think the cafe room to the left is my favorite! Ah just kidding, the room upstairs is my favorite! I love the use of different furniture together! 



Into Alice's house! The first room with the card set and outdoors items is just lovely! Fits with Alice very well  The whole house is really just wonderful! Well done!

Heading back to the tree plaza, I pass the train station, and I love the placement of the fountain in front of it. 

Overall, the placement of every PWP in your town is just lovely, as are your interiors! I honestly don't think I would change a thing! You should feel very proud of yourself for having such a lovely town, and I'm certainly going to keep this one saved for future inspiration!


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 16, 2015)

Leppi said:


> Thank you so much for visiting my town in the other thread  I'm gonna post a review of your DA here!
> ...
> 
> View attachment 142916
> ...



 thank you so much for visiting!! <3  that was so sweet of you to write me a longg review xD I love all your pictures ^_^ and you look adorable~ I think your hair matches cake dress and flash hairpin really well haha  oh I think you went into Juliette's house first lol..  I agree about my map, at first I kinda regretted it cuz the river shape was so bendy / took so much room, but I learned to work around it.. c: (I mainly picked it cuz Retail was close to train station and had only 1 pond xD ) anyways, thank you so much again <33 (and for reviving this thread ahaha)


----------



## Leppi (Aug 16, 2015)

Arabelle said:


> thank you so much for visiting!! <3  that was so sweet of you to write me a longg review xD I love all your pictures ^_^ and you look adorable~ I think your hair matches cake dress and flash hairpin really well haha  oh I think you went into Juliette's house first lol..  I agree about my map, at first I kinda regretted it cuz the river shape was so bendy / took so much room, but I learned to work around it.. c: (I mainly picked it cuz Retail was close to train station and had only 1 pond xD ) anyways, thank you so much again <33 (and for reviving this thread ahaha)



I think you worked around the map very very well!! It made for a lot of good PWP sections!


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 2, 2015)

I saw your town! It's so cute, and it seems so very well thought out! I loved the overall placement of your PWPs, and the flowers, the paths you chose, all very beautiful  lol I'm very envious xD must've been a lot of work (with everything you have, wow). 

The address for my town is 4500-5941-1480 if you (or anyone) is interested. It's still in the WIP stage and I change things a lot.


----------



## ACLover (Oct 2, 2015)

Your town looks beautiful as hell, omfg ;A;


----------

